# Foxconn W-Lan Adapter... Wo sind die Treiber?



## Oggaman (24. März 2009)

Ein Herzliches Hallo und schonmal vielen lieben Dank an alle Sinnvolle Antworten!

Ich habe heute meinen Pc neu mit Windows XP ausgestattet nun fehlt mir der Treiber für meine W-Lan Karte!

Die Karte ist eine von Foxconn

Wireless LAN PCI Adapter 
802.11g Compliant 54 Mbps Data Transfer Rate
Certified for FCC Part 15 Class B
FCC ID : JCHWLL-3350
Model No: WLL-3350

Das sind alle Daten die ich der Karte entnehmen kann. 
Nun zurück zum Thema ich such einen Aktuellen Windows XP Treiber! 
Ich habe google die SuFu , Yahoo und sogar Schwuugel ausprobiert und
nichts nennenswertes gefunden! Ich hoffe mal das ihr mir vieleicht weiter helfen könnt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielen Dank für alle Antworten

MFG,
Oggaman


----------



## Asoriel (24. März 2009)

also ich weiß ja nicht wie du google verwendest, aber bei mir war der Treiber bereits der 2. Treffer.


Hier der Treiber: Klick mich

Gesucht hab ich nach "WLL-3350 Driver" was nichts ungewöhnliches ist...naja, was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oggaman (24. März 2009)

Bei mir kommt dann eine Satte Error meldung mit "The Resource cannot be found" :7
Ich hatte auch einen Haufen treffer nur war das alles nicht wirklich brauchbar^^


----------

